# The Sweeter Side of Amy's Bread



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

One of the great things about living in or visiting New York City is the stunning collection of great restaurants.Â* But the traditional dinner spots

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

